# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  کمکم کنید...

## khParya

سلام میدونم یه بار دیگه درباره تغییر رشته سوال پرسیدم ولی این سوال واقعا برام مهمه ...خب من رشته ریاضی هستم اما از دوره راهنماییعاشق قسمت زیست و زمین علوم بودم و حتی الانم بیشتر از بچه های تجربی به زیست علاقه دارم مثلا موقع تشریح نصف بچه ها حالشون بد شد اما من همش با ذوق می پرسیدم تشریح چطوری بود و چیکار کردید حتی الانم که بهش فکر میکنم من اصلا از رشته های مهندسی خوشم نمیاد اما عاشق طب سنتی هستم و الان گیر کردم که چیکار کنم؟ریاضیمو ادامه بدم و کنکور تجربی بدم؟سال بعد تغییر رشته بدم؟یا اینکه نه بشینم پای همین ریاضی خودم و بی خیال تجربی شم؟الان خودم دارم زیست سال دوم میخونم اما هنوز فصل اولم چون واقعا کارام زیاده از اینورم بدبختی من اینه که ریاضیم خیلی خوبه طوری که یه آزمون رو ریاضیشو صد در صد زدم و الانم نمیدونم باید چیکار کنم...لطفا راهنماییم کنید و بگید اگه جای من بودید چیکار میکردید...

----------


## Masoume

> سلام میدونم یه بار دیگه درباره تغییر رشته سوال پرسیدم ولی این سوال واقعا برام مهمه ...خب من رشته ریاضی هستم اما از دوره راهنماییعاشق قسمت زیست و زمین علوم بودم و حتی الانم بیشتر از بچه های تجربی به زیست علاقه دارم مثلا موقع تشریح نصف بچه ها حالشون بد شد اما من همش با ذوق می پرسیدم تشریح چطوری بود و چیکار کردید حتی الانم که بهش فکر میکنم من اصلا از رشته های مهندسی خوشم نمیاد اما عاشق طب سنتی هستم و الان گیر کردم که چیکار کنم؟ریاضیمو ادامه بدم و کنکور تجربی بدم؟سال بعد تغییر رشته بدم؟یا اینکه نه بشینم پای همین ریاضی خودم و بی خیال تجربی شم؟الان خودم دارم زیست سال دوم میخونم اما هنوز فصل اولم چون واقعا کارام زیاده از اینورم بدبختی من اینه که ریاضیم خیلی خوبه طوری که یه آزمون رو ریاضیشو صد در صد زدم و الانم نمیدونم باید چیکار کنم...لطفا راهنماییم کنید و بگید اگه جای من بودید چیکار میکردید...




ی جمله ای هس میگه: به صدای قلبت گوش کن
ب نظر من برو دنبال علاقت....

----------


## alireza75

> ی جمله ای هس میگه: به صدای قلبت گوش کن
> ب نظر من برو دنبال علاقت....


کاملا موافقم
اگه عشقت تجربیه از الان برو تجربی

----------


## asalshah

برو تجربی.....فردا پس فردا پشیمون میشی......................برو از هیچی نترس!از خودت از قلبت از وجدانت دفاع کن و کم نیار!!

----------


## khParya

بهم میگن جا زدی...چون بهت درباره درس های ریاضی بد گفتن  ترسیدی و میخوای ازش فرار کنی و منم از اینکه بهم بگن ترسو متنفرم و حس میکنم انگار از سر لج میخوام ریاضی ادامه بدم

----------


## AmirAria

فک کنم دوم ریاضی بودید نه؟ 
بچه های دوم تجربیتون توی تشریح حالشون بد میشده؟ اونا که تشریحشون کلیه گوسفند و تهش قلبه حال بد شدن نداشت  :Yahoo (4): 
این که ریاضیت خوبه توی تجربی نکته مثبتی حساب میشه ، نگرانش نباش بچه های تجربی اکثرا با ریاضی زیاد سازگار نیستن .
زیست 1 هم خوندنش زیاد کار نداره ، بخواید الان تغییر بدید توی  تابستون تموم میشه که هیچ میتونید زیست 2 رو هم پیش خونی کنید حتی

----------


## Mr Sky

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط khParya


بهم میگن جا زدی...چون بهت درباره درس های ریاضی بد گفتن  ترسیدی و میخوای ازش فرار کنی و منم از اینکه بهم بگن ترسو متنفرم و حس میکنم انگار از سر لج میخوام ریاضی ادامه بدم


اگه سر حرف مردم میخوای ریاضی بمونی که باید بگم توهم زدی......اولن واسه مردم و حرفاشون زندگی نکن
.
.دومن   مردم که الان از رشته پزشکی یه بت ساختن ...همه میگن فلانی دکتر دکتر دکتر......یا توهم زدی یا هنوز بچه ای.
.
.
.
با هر کدوم حال میکنی همونو برو_

----------


## Mr Sky

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mr Sky



اگه سر حرف مردم میخوای ریاضی بمونی که باید بگم توهم زدی......اولن واسه مردم و حرفاشون زندگی نکن
.
.دومن   مردم که الان از رشته پزشکی یه بت ساختن ...همه میگن فلانی دکتر دکتر دکتر......یا توهم زدی یا هنوز بچه ای.
.
.
.
با هر کدوم حال میکنی همونو برو


من با این که نه به پزشکی علاقه دارم و با اینکه الان پیشم یه مدت تصمیم داشتم برم تجربی  به خاطر پول و  چیزش....تو علاقه بهش داری میخوای نری؟!!!!_

----------


## khParya

ممنونم به خاطر نظر من آدمی نیستم که توهم بزنم یا بچه باشم ولی من به خاطر اینکه یه عزیزی دوست داشت برم ریاضی رفتم ناراضی هم نیستم من به حرف مردم زندگی نمیکنم برعکس من کسیم که به بقیه میگم به حرف مردم گوش ندید من نگفتم نمیخوام برم تجربی میگم الان تغییر رشته بدم یا اینکه کنکورش بدم یا اینکه با درصد کاملی که از ریاضی گرفتم بمونم ریاضی همین ممنون که راهنماییم کردید

----------


## Masoume

> فک کنم دوم ریاضی بودید نه؟ 
> بچه های دوم تجربیتون توی تشریح حالشون بد میشده؟ اونا که تشریحشون کلیه گوسفند و تهش قلبه حال بد شدن نداشت 
> این که ریاضیت خوبه توی تجربی نکته مثبتی حساب میشه ، نگرانش نباش بچه های تجربی اکثرا با ریاضی زیاد سازگار نیستن .
> زیست 1 هم خوندنش زیاد کار نداره ، بخواید الان تغییر بدید توی  تابستون تموم میشه که هیچ میتونید زیست 2 رو هم پیش خونی کنید حتی



فکرشو بکن برن دانشگاه و تشریح واقعی همشون سکته میزنن میمیرن..خخخخخخخخخ

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط khParya


ممنونم به خاطر نظر من آدمی نیستم که توهم بزنم یا بچه باشم ولی من به خاطر اینکه یه عزیزی دوست داشت برم ریاضی رفتم ناراضی هم نیستم من به حرف مردم زندگی نمیکنم برعکس من کسیم که به بقیه میگم به حرف مردم گوش ندید من نگفتم نمیخوام برم تجربی میگم الان تغییر رشته بدم یا اینکه کنکورش بدم یا اینکه با درصد کاملی که از ریاضی گرفتم بمونم ریاضی همین ممنون که راهنماییم کردید


اگه سال دومی بیخیال زیست شناسی ! بشین سال دوم رو کاملا به همین رشته ریاضی تمرکز کن تموم که شد بی شک برو تجربی ! تابستون هم فقط بشین زیست بخون ! اینم بگم که تنبلی نکن , حتما بخون !
بعد هم خدا خیرت بده ! مگه 10 سال دیگه رفتی یه رشته ریاضی که علاقه نداری و پا روی علاقت گذاشتی و مثلا پزشکی نخوندی , اوناایی که میگی نظر میدن واسه ترس تغییر رشته داری میان جواب بهت میدن که توکه علاقه داشتی چرا از اول نرفتی تجربی ؟!  
شک نکن , اگه علاقه داری حتما برو تجربی ولی فعلا فقط تمرکز به همین ریاضی خودت داشته باش تا موقعش !
موفق باشی...*

----------


## khParya

من اصلا از خود ریاضی بدم نمیاد برعکس خیلی دوست دارم که تحلیل کنم و روی مسائل فکر کنم اما به رشته های مهندسی علاقه ندارم بدبختی من اینحاست راستش من فکر میکردم که اگه برم تجربی شانس موفقیتم کمتر میشه و برم ریاضی شاید یه شانس دیگه ای باشه شاید به این خاطر نرفتم تجربی چون از رقابت خیلی تنگاتنگ می ترسیدم اما الان دیگه نمیترسم و میخوام جلو بزنم ممنونم به خاطر نظرتون

----------


## dream_e

> سلام میدونم یه بار دیگه درباره تغییر رشته سوال پرسیدم ولی این سوال واقعا برام مهمه ...خب من رشته ریاضی هستم اما از دوره راهنماییعاشق قسمت زیست و زمین علوم بودم و حتی الانم بیشتر از بچه های تجربی به زیست علاقه دارم مثلا موقع تشریح نصف بچه ها حالشون بد شد اما من همش با ذوق می پرسیدم تشریح چطوری بود و چیکار کردید حتی الانم که بهش فکر میکنم من اصلا از رشته های مهندسی خوشم نمیاد اما عاشق طب سنتی هستم و الان گیر کردم که چیکار کنم؟ریاضیمو ادامه بدم و کنکور تجربی بدم؟سال بعد تغییر رشته بدم؟یا اینکه نه بشینم پای همین ریاضی خودم و بی خیال تجربی شم؟الان خودم دارم زیست سال دوم میخونم اما هنوز فصل اولم چون واقعا کارام زیاده از اینورم بدبختی من اینه که ریاضیم خیلی خوبه طوری که یه آزمون رو ریاضیشو صد در صد زدم و الانم نمیدونم باید چیکار کنم...لطفا راهنماییم کنید و بگید اگه جای من بودید چیکار میکردید...



سلا م .

من خودم تغيير رشته دادم به تجربی ..

از بچگی عشق رياضی بودم ..پدرم مخالفت كرد كه برم رشته رياضی .. 

برخلاف ميلم از انسانی اومدم تجربی .. 

الانم خيلی مديون شدم به خودم كه چرا پافشاری نكردم..

از زيست خوشم مياد ولی من جون ميدم واسه رياضی ..

مث من نباش ..

برو دنبال عشقت ..

من حتی تلاش نكردم كه بعدا بتونم خودم رو قانع كنم كه لااقل كشش فهميدن درس رياضی رو ندرم..

الانم كه تجربی هستم ولی تمايل چندانی به خوندن زيست ندارم ..

مسئله های رياضی و فيزيك رو رو هوا ميزنم .. ولی چه فايده ..

برو دنبال عشقت ..

تكرار ميكنم مث ِ من نباش دوست عزيز  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## asalshah

برو تجربی نگران حرف هیچکسم نباش......یه بار زندگی میکنی یه بار رو خووووب زندگی کن اونجور که خدا و خودت راضی هستی نه مردم!

----------


## Maximus

> سلام میدونم یه بار دیگه درباره تغییر رشته سوال پرسیدم ولی این سوال واقعا برام مهمه ...خب من رشته ریاضی هستم اما از دوره راهنماییعاشق قسمت زیست و زمین علوم بودم و حتی الانم بیشتر از بچه های تجربی به زیست علاقه دارم مثلا موقع تشریح نصف بچه ها حالشون بد شد اما من همش با ذوق می پرسیدم تشریح چطوری بود و چیکار کردید حتی الانم که بهش فکر میکنم من اصلا از رشته های مهندسی خوشم نمیاد اما عاشق طب سنتی هستم و الان گیر کردم که چیکار کنم؟ریاضیمو ادامه بدم و کنکور تجربی بدم؟سال بعد تغییر رشته بدم؟یا اینکه نه بشینم پای همین ریاضی خودم و بی خیال تجربی شم؟الان خودم دارم زیست سال دوم میخونم اما هنوز فصل اولم چون واقعا کارام زیاده از اینورم بدبختی من اینه که ریاضیم خیلی خوبه طوری که یه آزمون رو ریاضیشو صد در صد زدم و الانم نمیدونم باید چیکار کنم...لطفا راهنماییم کنید و بگید اگه جای من بودید چیکار میکردید...


با توجه به گفته هات ؛ تجربی بری بهتره

----------

